# my photobucket



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

check out my photobucket
http://photobucket.com/albums/v397/diggerc/


----------



## Wormyt (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey cool Digger.............love looking at all the pics. I love your house and big huge porch. UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG what Id give to have a nice porch like that. LOL


----------



## NailBiter (Sep 13, 2005)

Awesome work Digger! You're already way ahead of alot of us!
Especially like your corpses and columns.

I just started my yard haunt last year, and have sooooo much I want to do, but soooooo little time.

I'm making Halloween my year round hobby(wife says a hobby keeps me sane).
This way I'll hopefully be able to have the haunt i want by next year!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Your haunt is great man! Cool!


----------

